# Gander Mtn guide Series Equipment



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am looking at buying an 8/9 Gander Mtn Guide Series fly reel for salmon/steely fishing. I know it is made by Pflueger. Anyone have any feedback on these reels? It costs about $100. It has large arbor and disc drag system. Overall, the quality at least looks good. However, I am new to fly fishing and this would be my first setup. Also, I am looking to buy the Guide Series 8 or 9 weight rod, 9 ft. It is $109 and I have read they are made from a St. Croix blank. Any feedback on those, as well?


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

don't know about the reels,but i have the rod and love it


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

im sorry but i dont know anything about those particular rods but for the price how can you miss---i would lean toward the st.croix blank just because they make a lot of rods and they have pretty good quality control---i have a couple and they work ok


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

For $130.00 you can get a complete salmon/steelhead outfit with a Traditional rod and CSR reel @ Cabela's. It's a quality reel on a 9ft rod. They also give you a cordura padded rod tube and reel case..... and will spool the reel for you with backing and a good floating line at no extra cost. These combos are available in 7-10 wts.

I bought the 7wt. last week and caught a 4 lb. largemouth with it on my first cast.


----------



## ethan-a-thon (Aug 17, 2006)

The reels on those outfits at Gander look pretty bad, the rod seems ok, but the reel looked really sub-par. They almost looked like cast plastic? If it was alum it was a really poor casting, lots of goobers from the mold and pretty crude. Most guides say that if you are looking for something big like salmon and steelhead then a machined alum reel is the only thing that will stand up to thier fights.

If you are looking for Steelhead or Salmon and you hook up, the drag system will be key, so I'd be a little worried about that on those reels. But then again if a fish burns through your reel and really destroys it, then maybe he deserved to get off


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Check Ebay for a Teton Tioga reel. You can pick them up for around (or less than) $100.00. I love mine...machined barstock aluminum, sealed disc drag (can also be used in salt), lifetime warranty. IMO, it's the best bang for the buck out there. Keep in mind, the standard Tioga will take a "large arbor" spool, but it is NOT a true large arbor. Their true large arbor is the Tioga Magnum (I THINK that's the model).
I don't know about Gander Mtn rods, but haven't heard complaints. I do like St Croix.
Mike


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

ethan-a-thon said:


> The reels on those outfits at Gander look pretty bad, the rod seems ok, but the reel looked really sub-par. They almost looked like cast plastic? If it was alum it was a really poor casting, lots of goobers from the mold and pretty crude. Most guides say that if you are looking for something big like salmon and steelhead then a machined alum reel is the only thing that will stand up to thier fights.
> 
> If you are looking for Steelhead or Salmon and you hook up, the drag system will be key, so I'd be a little worried about that on those reels. But then again if a fish burns through your reel and really destroys it, then maybe he deserved to get off


I wasn't planning to buy the reels that come with the rods. They look like they will be trash if you take one spill in the river. I was looking at the rod, plus a guide series reel made by Pfluger that is about $100, plus another $100 for the rod. I ended up ordering an Okuma Integrity large arbor reel from Fin Feather and Fur Outfitters in Ashland. A buddy has the reel and it is pretty nice with a very adeqaute cork drag system. I still plan to purchase the Gander Mountain rod, though.


----------

